
The SaaS Startup Founder’s Guide - vyrotek
https://startups.salesforce.com/article/The-SaaS-Startup-Founder-s-Guide
======
beeboop
Way too much fluff, filler, unimportant (at this stage) information, and
latent Salesforce sales pitches. A much better resource without all the
bullshit (and it's even on sale):
[http://www.singlefounderhandbook.com/](http://www.singlefounderhandbook.com/)

~~~
itbeho
What successful company has Taber solo founded? The about section on that
marketing page doesn't really inspire me to fork over $199.

~~~
beeboop
He started an owns Moon River Software, which does software consulting and
development, I think. They make products like this:
[http://www.auditshark.com/](http://www.auditshark.com/)

He's also done a few other side projects and seems pretty involved in the
startup community.

The book also includes feedback from pretty respected people in the small
startup space:

Patrick McKenzie - Kalzumeus Software

Brennan Dunn - DoubleYourFreelancing.com

Gabriel Weinberg - Founder of Duck Duck Go

Josh Ledgard - CoFounder of KickoffLabs

Brian Casel - Founder of Restaurant Engine

Dr. Sherry Walling - Clinical Psychologist

Hiten Shah - Crazy Egg & KISSmetrics

Justin Jackson - Product People

Nathan Barry - ConvertKit

Also the book is only $39. Mike should pay me for this promotion, haha.

------
noahmbarr
The joke of this piece of content marketing is SalesForce, as a CRM,
specifically does NOT gracefully handle reoccurring revenue in its product.

So, if you want to run a SaaS business w/ SFDC, be prepared to jump through
constant hoops for auto-renewing / re-occur "closed won" opportunities.

~~~
jpwagner
SFDC is very flexible, and you could customize SFDC to handle this. Let me
know if you need help.

~~~
ovi256
Yes, every founder dreams of spending time and effort to customize a third
party tool, instead of focusing on their core business.

/s

------
rmason
If SalesForce is seeking a wide audience for this material then why offer only
the choice of the epub format for download? Why not plain text, html or a pdf?

~~~
shaunol
Following on from this, what are the best/recommended epub readers for the
desktop? (Windows in particular) I don't have an eBook reader and it's not a
format I've dealt with before.

~~~
rubidium
[http://www.sumatrapdfreader.org/free-pdf-
reader.html](http://www.sumatrapdfreader.org/free-pdf-reader.html)

It's my goto PDF and epub reader.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
You could have mentioned it is Windows only. Thanks for suggesting it though.

------
rubidium
This is well written. 100 pages covering the basics for someone with a
interest in how to get started.

Ch.4 on "nice to have" vs "need your solution" is especially good because it's
where many companies fail.

------
pbnjay
Haven't actually read the book yet, but I'm pleasantly surprised I didn't have
to provide an email address! The number of drip campaigns people run nowadays
can get pretty annoying pretty quickly.

------
nonuby
Yikes, hopefully it doesn't contain a chapter on building a training course,
with something as sad as #trailhead where contestants, sorry certified
solution experts, dress up in Halloween outfits and post selfies to twitter
for extra badges...

------
ausjke
my calibre says it's DRM and could not open it?

